# For sale: Full vivarium setup



## DanDade (Mar 17, 2009)

VIVEXOTIC AX22 BEECH VIVARIUM
21ins X 16ins X 36ins 
TOUGHENED SLIDING GLASS DOORS.
WATER BOWL, ALL BRANCHES AND LEAVES INCLUDED.
DIGITAL HABISTAT HEAT AND LIGHT CONTROLLER.
ALSO INCLUDES HEAT AND UV BULBS.


COST OVER 200 POUNDS WHEN NEW AND IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AS YOU CAN SEE FROM THE PICTURES.


LOOKING FOR 140 POUNDS ONO.


Feel free to ask me any questions


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi mate, you may have more luck in the Classified section of the forum:2thumb:

P.S: A mod should be able to move it. : victory:


----------

